# pulling force



## mangares

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre el movimiento de la humedad en el secado de la madera. Me ha aparecido "pulling force" en el siguiente contexto: " As a consequence pulling forces are created in the inner capillary system and water pours from larger to smaller capillaries."
No encuentro el término en ninguna parte. He pensado en "fuerza de tracción" o "de la gravedad", pero no estoy nada segura.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El equivalente de *pulling force* es, en efecto, *fuerza de tracción* aunque, para estar seguros del todo, sería cuestión de conocer lo que precede a tu frase.


----------



## mangares

Ahí va un poco más de contexto: " The physical processes during moisture movement in wood are complex. It is not exclusively a moisture movement by way of the capillaries because in wood end-to-end and interconnected water conducting capillaries alternate with cavities filled with air. Water emitted from the wood reaches the surface and then is taken up into the air. As a consequence pulling forces are created in the inner capillary system and water pours from larger to smaller capillaries..."


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que puedes conservar fuerza de tracción pero, a mi gusto, parece tener demasiada entidad para tan poco desgaste...

Habría que encontrar un término mejor dimensionado, más discreto. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre.


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Podrá ser una 'fuerza de arrastre'?


----------



## mangares

Muchas gracias por vuestras propuestas. En una web leí esto: "Tension in an object results if the *pulling **force* acts on its ends, such as in a rope used to pull a boulder". Pero claro no está la traducción... Bueno la verdad es que de ahí es de donde saqué la idea de fuerza de tracción, pero no sé...


----------



## mangares

¿Que os parece "_fuerza de tiro_"? Lo he encontrado en el gran oxford como definición de "pulling power".


----------



## andriubcn

La traducción correcta sería "fuerza de tracción", pero como bien comenta un compañero, no parece ser la opción que más se adecúa en este caso. Quizás el término "tensiones" podría ajustarse al texto que propones.

Saludos


----------



## mora

Hola:

'Fuerza de tiro' o simplemente 'fuerza' . Esta fuerza no es de la gravedad. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mangares said:


> ...pulling forces...


 
Mi propuesta definitiva: *presiones*.


----------



## mangares

Muchas gracias a todos. Sois geniales.
Espero poder ayudaros en el futuro.
Saludos


----------

